# Aion



## ei8th (5. Juli 2007)

Nachdem jetzt in letzter Zeit mal wieder mehr Infos und Screenshots/Videos an den Tag kommen, wollte ich einfach mal nen Thread aufmachen und Euch dazu einladen, über AION zu diskutieren.

Kurzbeschreibung: Aion wird ein Fantasy-MMORPG das es den Spielern erlaubt Flügel zu erhalten und damit frei durch die Welt zu fliegen, und sogar im Flug zu kämpfen. Veröffentlicht wird es von NCsoft, entwickelt von E&G (den Machern von Lineage und Lineage2). Die Koreansiche Beta startet in den nächsten Monate und ein release ist wohl für Anfang 2008 zu erwarten ( oder zu erhoffen ^^).

Hier sind ein paar Resourcen:

http://www.aiononline.com (offiz. Europäische Seite)
http://www.aion.co.kr (Offizielle Koreanische Seite)
http://eu.plaync.com/de/games/overview/aion (Deutsche PlayNC-Setie mit Infos)

http://aion.gamona.de (Deutsche Gamona-Fanseite)

*Videos:*

NCsoft-Aion-Class-Battle Vid
NCsoft-Aion-Cloth-SocialAction Vid
NCsoft-Aion-SkyField Vid

Allgemein:
http://aion.gamona.de/index.php?seite=artikel&pid=12

*Paar Screenshots:*
http://aion.gamona.de/index.php?seite=screenshots


Meinungen? Fragen? Gedanken?


----------



## Tikume (5. Juli 2007)

Wenn das fliegen das einzige originelle Feature in dem Spiel ist wird es den Weg von Auto Assault gehen.


----------



## ei8th (6. Juli 2007)

Momentan sind die Infos zu Aion noch etwas sehr spärlich gesät leider. NCsoft hat aber schon agekündigt dass das Spiel auf der E3 präsentiert wird, also denke ich man kann da auf ein paar mehr Infos hoffen.

Aber mit E&G haben die gute Leute an der Hand die auch ein anständiges PvP System aus dem Boden stampfen können, was ja über kurz oder lang immmer zum Endgame-Content eines MMOs wird.

Ich werd den Thread hier auf jeden Fall mit Infos aktuell halten wenn ich was neues bekommen.


----------



## luzi-kun (6. Juli 2007)

Irgendwie denke ich das es sehr grindlastig wird, wie Lineage I+II.

Soll ja nicht schlimm sein. Manchen gefällts, manchen nicht.

Ansonsten sehe ich es aber wie Tikume. Eine einzige originelle Idee alleine und gute Grafik reichen nicht aus ein gutes Spiel zu machen.

Die wahren Infos kommen wohl wirklich (hoffentlich) zur E3 und dann sollte man genug Gesprächs-/Diskussionsstoff haben.


----------



## ei8th (10. Juli 2007)

> Irgendwie denke ich das es sehr grindlastig wird, wie Lineage I+II.



Es wurde von einem der Entwickler mal gesagt, dass die Level-Kurve wohl unterhalb der von Lineage 2 liegen soll, und etwas über der von WoW. Zusätzlich wurde mal an anderer Stelle gesagt, dass man das Spiel für einen internationalen Markt entwickelt, daher denke (und hoffe) ich, dass die Etnwickler sich da von Europäern und Amerikanern richtig beraten haben lassen.

Ich glaub das größte Problem an Lineage 2 war auch einfach, dass es zu wenig Content fürs Leveln gab. Während man in WoW mehr oder weniger an der Hand von 1 bis 60 geführt wird und man immer Quests und Instanzen hat, hat man sich bei L2 (vermutlich im Sinne der Koreaner) auf wiederholbare Quests und Monster-Grind gestützt. Dass das allerdings bei internationalem Publikum weniger ankommt, und in Korea seit WoW vermutlich auch nicht mehr, hat man dort glaube ich mittlerweile verstanden. Spätestens nach dem gnadenlosen Versagen von RF Online, Archlord und Konsorten.

Naja, ich hoffe aufs Beste.

Und damit ich den Thread nich sinnlos bumpe, hier sind nochmal Links zu den Hi-Res versionen der, vor etwa 3 Wochen, gezeigten Aion Videos.

NCsoft-Aion-Class-Battle Vid
NCsoft-Aion-Cloth-SocialAction Vid
NCsoft-Aion-SkyField Vid


----------



## Otty Peek (11. Juli 2007)

Also das neue Material von Aion sieht schon extrem geil aus.
Hoffentlich wirds nich nur son Grindkack mit ner guten Verpackung.


----------



## Draentor (15. Juli 2007)

ich hab mir auch schon viel zeugs über aion angeguckt und muss sagen, dass es wirklich gut aussieht (spielweltgestaltung und grafik), aber die kämpfe sehen aus wie silkroad online  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N00b5000 (17. Juli 2007)

Also Aion find ich doch schon seeehr viel versprechend und spannend.
Kann nur auf weitere tolle Features neben dem Fliegen hoffen und am schönsten wäre es, wenn es ohne monatliche Kosten wäre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - Hehe man wird ja noch träumen dürfen.

Naja ich freu mich schon auf Aion irgendwie.


----------



## ei8th (26. August 2007)

SO, ich bumpe mal eben den Thread mit paar neuen Infos fuer alle interessierten.

NCsoft hat Aion natuerlich auch auf der Games Convention gezeigt, und hier sind ein paar neue Infohappen, Screenshots und Videos. Dig in!

Video der Presse-Demo (Englisch), moderiert vom Deutschen Aion CC "Amboss":
http://www.nl-team.nl/nuke/modules.php?nam...le&sid=3613

Zeigt ein wenig von Quests, Cutscenes und allgemeinen Spielablauf.

Exklusiver Games Convention Trailer:
Hi-Def: http://www.gametrailers.com/player/23989.html
Lo-Def: http://www.gametrailers.com/player/23990.html

Kleiner Einblick in die Charaktererstellung, Kampfszenen, etc. (Ich hoff die packen noch paar andere Gesichter und Frisuren rein, die sehen aus wie Porzellanpueppchen... und wer auf die Idee mit den Rosa Haaren kam... tsts, Koreaner ^^)

Und eine Liste aller neuen Screenshots und Artworks kriegt ihr hier auf der Gamona Aion Seite:

http://aion.gamona.de/index.php?seite=screenshots&cid=7


----------



## Khari (27. August 2007)

hmm, was meint ihr denn was man wohl für Rechner-Anforderungen braucht, weil rein von der graphik her glaube ich nich dass das mein pc so mitmacht.
Ansonsten ist aion momentan von der graphik und von der idee mein absoluter favorit. Ich hoffe nur dass die nich nur paar quests einbauen und rest grinden ist, das würde mir auf dauer die lust daran verderben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ei8th (27. August 2007)

Die, vor einiger Zeit mal auf einer koreanischen Seite veroeffentlichten, minimalen Systemvorraussetzungen sind:

CPU : Pentium 4 2.0GHz
RAM :1GB
VGA :GeForec FX 5600(128M, DirectX 9 or higher
OS :Windows XP

Die empfohlenen find ich gerade nicht.


----------



## Khari (29. August 2007)

naja bin ich tick besser als die minmalen vorraussetzungen aber wird ja eh noch dauern bis es rauskommt, vielleicht gibts bis dahin nen neuen rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadeer (8. September 2007)

Aion wird das TOP MMO was demnächst released ... auch wenn es nicht so bekannt ist wie WAR oder AoC, es wird aufjedenfall besser sein.

Die Grafik pwnd schonmal AoC..
das PvP pwnd Warhammer (das soll eh nicht sogut sein, laut Betafriends)

AoC wird eh ein großer Flop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genauso wie Tabula Rasa


----------



## Lichthueter (9. September 2007)

Shadeer schrieb:


> Aion wird das TOP MMO was demnächst released ... auch wenn es nicht so bekannt ist wie WAR oder AoC, es wird aufjedenfall besser sein.
> 
> Die Grafik pwnd schonmal AoC..
> das PvP pwnd Warhammer (das soll eh nicht sogut sein, laut Betafriends)
> ...



ich hoffe, das warn scherz... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (9. September 2007)

Lichthueter schrieb:


> ich hoffe, das warn scherz...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vermutlich war es sogar ernst gemeint, aber wenn jemand 3 Spiele von denen er kein einziges angespielt hat miteinander vergleicht und zu einem absoluten Urteil kommt, kann das wohl keiner ernst nehmen.


----------



## maggus (9. September 2007)

Shadeer schrieb:


> AoC wird eh ein großer Flop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und in WoW kommt bald Player Housing, aber nur für Spieler, die Arthas innerhalb von 24 Stunden nach Lich King Release down kriegen.

Es kann sein, dass ich in dieser Sietuation nicht mehr klar sehen kann, aufgrund meiner Hingezogenheit zu Age of Conan, aber diese Aussage ist einfach nur... bedenklich lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichthueter (9. September 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Vermutlich war es sogar ernst gemeint, aber wenn jemand 3 Spiele von denen er kein einziges angespielt hat miteinander vergleicht und zu einem absoluten Urteil kommt, kann das wohl keiner ernst nehmen.



/sign! @Shadeer: Zu Aion ist bisher nicht viel bekannt... woher deine Info´s? Bei AoC ist meines Wissens nach noch keine Beta für die "gewöhnlicheren" Spieler am laufen, oder? Ich nehme ebenfalls an, das du nicht in der WAR Beta bist. Wie also willst du diese, sehr unfertigen Spiele, vergleichen können?

Und: Die Grafik von AoC wird besser werden. Aion wird sich sicher auf einem hohen grafischen lvl bewegen, aber die grafik von AoC "pwnd" es nicht. (Zumindest sieht es mom nicht so aus)


----------



## sueys1de (9. September 2007)

_Kauft_ euch Farcry, und testet es. Aion basiert auf derselben Engine. Und das Spiel soll im ersten Halbjahr 2008 released werden, nicht Anfang '08.

Ich freu mich schon riesig drauf, da ich endlich mal was neues sehen möchte, nach vielen Jahren WoW :]


----------



## Shadeer (9. September 2007)

War Betatester von War ... und es war einfach nur langweilig, das gleiche sagten auch viele bekannte und testberichte (ähnlich wie bei tr, dass ich au schon anspielen durfte)

Aion ist halb soweit entwickelt wie AoC... und man erkennt wohl deutlich was besser is im bezug auf pvp, grafik, gameplay usw..

AoC 18+... was soll man dazu sagen, mehr als die hälfte die das spiel spielen werden werden eh unter 18 (vllt auch 20 sein)... weil dieser alterdurschnitt am meisten mmos spielen-.-

"mehr blut, yeahh hh köpfe abschlagen, yeah ich pwnd alles yeah, alles töten yeah yeah".... deswegen wollen viele aoc spielen-.- (erinnert mich an 10 jährige die +blutcheats in spielen eingeben)


----------



## Tikume (9. September 2007)

Shadeer schrieb:


> War Betatester von War ... und es war einfach nur langweilig



Weiter oben warst Du noch keiner, sondern hattest nur Freunde die in der beta waren. Dürfen wir uns nun aussuchen was wahr ist, oder kommt noch eine dritte Variante? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Shadeer schrieb:


> (das soll eh nicht sogut sein, laut Betafriends)


----------



## Shadeer (10. September 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Weiter oben warst Du noch keiner, sondern hattest nur Freunde die in der beta waren. Dürfen wir uns nun aussuchen was wahr ist, oder kommt noch eine dritte Variante?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So ein richtiger Betatester war ich nicht, konnte es bei meinem bekannten anspielen, in den zwei Stunden konnte ich mir einen guten Eindruck verschaffen und naja nach zwei Stunden hatte ich auch wirklich keine lust mehr.

darum gehts hier aber eigentlich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichthueter (10. September 2007)

doch! auf dem frühen entwicklungsstatus kannst du diese 3 spiele nicht so über einen kamm scheren! WAR ist noch in einer intensiven entwicklungsphase, daher is das, was du bei deinem freund evtl. angespielt hast noch überhaupt nicht die finale version. Da wird sich noch viel tun und tun müssen. Am wenigsten Info´s gibt es über Aion, woher also deine felsenfeste sicherheit, das es "alles pwnd"?


----------



## Tikume (10. September 2007)

Nicht zu vergessen die unterschiedlichen Geschmäcker. Der Eine mag PvP, der andere nicht. Der eine freut sich auf ne direkte Steuerung, der andere mag sowas nicht.

Und dann kommt es auch noch auf das Umfeld an. Wenn man mit paar Freunden anfängt klappt alles gleich viel besser und oft ändert sich das SPielerlebnis nach der ersten Newbie Zeit auch noch zum besseren.


----------



## Shadeer (10. September 2007)

nene, ich bin total überzeugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WARs PvPSystem wurde immer in höchsten Töhnen gelobt, und was ist in der Beta? Nur mist!, und wenn das schon in der Beta so ist, dann kann ja garnichts gut gehen...

Das, was ich jetzt schon über das PvP gelesen haben (bei Aion) find ich echt klasse, das Spiel ist sehr PvP fixiert, das Kämpfen in der Luft macht das alles ogar noch intessanter, und das sich jeder Server anderes entwickeln wird ist ja auch nicht ohne.


----------



## Lichthueter (10. September 2007)

Shadeer schrieb:


> Das, was ich jetzt schon über das PvP gelesen haben (bei Aion) find ich echt klasse, das Spiel ist sehr PvP fixiert, das Kämpfen in der Luft macht das alles ogar noch intessanter, und das sich jeder Server anderes entwickeln wird ist ja auch nicht ohne.



lol was du bisher gelsen hast, ist aber nich viel... Und 2 Stunden WAR BETA sind nicht genug, um ein riesiges Spiel zu beurteilen, das zudem noch nicht fertig gestellt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

EDIT: "WARs PvPSystem wurde immer in höchsten Töhnen gelobt, und was ist in der Beta? Nur mist!, und wenn das schon in der Beta so ist, dann kann ja garnichts gut gehen..."

> GRADE da sich das Spiel noch in der BETA befindet, wird das RvR von WAR noch Be- und Überarbeitet. Ich hab auch von einzelnen Stimmen gehört, das das RvR von Warhammer noch nicht ganz das wahre ist... aber Junge... Das s auch ne BETA (BETA = Das Spiel ist noch *nicht* fertig!)


----------



## Tikume (10. September 2007)

Shadeer schrieb:


> WARs PvPSystem wurde immer in höchsten Töhnen gelobt, und was ist in der Beta? Nur mist!, und wenn das schon in der Beta so ist, dann kann ja garnichts gut gehen...



ALso was Du in 2 Stunden vom PvP System gesehen haben willst wäre schon interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir fällt grad nämlich kein Spiel bei dem man nach so kurzer Zeit das PvP System beurteilen könnte.

Das heisst nicht dass das PvP System super toll sein muss, das weiss man eben auch noch nicht. Darüber reden wir dann nochmal so 3 Monate nach Release und am besten dann nochmal 1 Jahr nach Release.


----------



## Lichthueter (10. September 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> ALso was Du in 2 Stunden vom PvP System gesehen haben willst wäre schon interessant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



100% sign!

Nicht flasch verstehen! Ich hoffe auch das Aion ein großes Spiel wird, denn das mit dem Fliegen und die sonstigen Ideen, die schon public gemacht wurden, lassen durchaus auf ein gutes Konzept schließen. Nur *vergleichen* kannst du die 3 Spiele noch überhaupt nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sueys1de (10. September 2007)

Es bleibt nur zu Hoffen, das die Rollenspieler nicht zu kurz kommen werden. Gerüchten zufolge soll NCsoft nicht sehr rollenspielfreundlich sein. who knows?


> (...) dem Onlinenachschlagewerk zum _MMO_ Aion - The Tower of Eternity, (...)


 Nur MMO, hmhm. wohl kein RPG?

Desweiteren finde ich die Diskussionen darüber, welches Spiel besser sein wird, kompletter Unfug. Da man Aion nur von kleinen Filmchen, Bildern und Texten kennt, sollte es recht unmöglich sein, derartiges zu behaupten. Zudem sprechen Warhammer und Aion unterschiedliche Zielgruppen an.


----------



## Shadeer (11. September 2007)

Aion ist viel mehr PvP als RP oder PvE fixiert, glaub schon das RP Spieler bei Aion zukurz kommen.

Ich bin ja nicht der einzigste der meint WAR Beta wär Müll ... lesen 4tw

Natürlich sind 2 Stunden recht wenig, aber wenn es mir nach einer Stunde schon langweilig wird, naja dann lass ich es lieber. Für die Tikumi (will nicht das du wieder mit nem dummen Kommentar kommst), ich habe WAR 2h gespielt, aber nach einer Stunde wurde mir langweilig.

Und ja, mir ist klar das es die Beta ist, aber wenn das Spiel schon in der Beta so schrecklich ist, dann habe ich wirklich keine Lust das ab der Release zuspielen ...

Ich hoffe das Aion nicht so ein Flop wie TR oder WAR in der Betaphase wird ...


----------



## Tikume (11. September 2007)

Shadeer schrieb:


> Natürlich sind 2 Stunden recht wenig, aber wenn es mir nach einer Stunde schon langweilig wird, naja dann lass ich es lieber. Für die Tikumi (will nicht das du wieder mit nem dummen Kommentar kommst)



Wenn Dir stichhaltige Argumente ausgehen, dann verzichte a) auf Beleidigungen und b) lerne wie man Namen richtig schreibt.


----------



## ei8th (11. September 2007)

Bevor das hier in Streitereien ausartet, hier ein kleines aber feines Update.

NCsoft hat Screenshots des (vorerst finalen) User Interfaces veroeffentlicht, welches, abgesehen davon, dass es gut aussieht, schon mal einen kleinen Einblick auf die enthaltenen Features geben kann.

Vollbildscreenshot des Interfaces: http://aion.gamona.de/images/screenshots/157_fullsize.jpg

Interessante Punkte:

Symbole rechts oberhalb des Kompasses:
Das Brief-Symbol deutet darauf hin, dass es wohl ein Post-System geben wird, wie wir es schon aus WoW gewohnt sind. Auch wenn dies insofern ncihts "besonderes" mehr ist, ist es doch schoen zu sehen dass dieses System implementiert ist, da auch viele "aktuelle" Spiele dieses Komfort Feature noch nicht integrieren.

Desweiteren scheint es da ein Symbol fuer ein Pake zu haben. Eventuell wird man also gesondert benachrichtigt, wenn man einen Gegenstand per Post erhaelt? Interessant...

Abgesehen davon find ich das Interface einfach nur huebsch anzusehen, ansprechend gestaltet und sehr artistisch.

Ja, ich weiss, fuer manche wird es wichtig sein wie sehr man das Interface anpassen kann, ob es Mods gibt und ob man irgendwie den ganzen Bildschirm mit Anzeigen und Lebensbalken vollklatschen kann, aber fuer mich als Vertreter der "Original UI" fraktion is es wichtig ein schoenes Interface zu haben. Und damit hat mich Aion gerade bedient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (11. September 2007)

Naja, alles in Allem völlig unspektakulär und Standard. Gut, das wird bei den anderen Spielen auch nicht viel anders sein.


----------



## Lichthueter (11. September 2007)

jo, das interface gefällt mir rein optisch sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es müsste sich gut in das spiel (umweltgestaltung) integrieren und es sieht auch im grundgerüst so aus, wie man es von anderen spielen (LOTRO, usw...) gewohnt ist. Und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## sueys1de (11. September 2007)

Schaut schick aus, aber es wird wieder viele geben die sich den halben Bildschirm mit irgendwelchem unnützem Zeugs zumüllen. z.B. das Gigainterface. Ich für meinen Teil habe seit der Charaktererstellung nur die intigrierten Leisten anzeigen lassen. Reicht für mich vollkommen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Mit dem Interface spiele ich schon seit ich die Skills erlernt habe, Original-toll.

Tikume, was ist heute denn noch _neu_? Es gibt nur selten was wirklich neues, es ist alles nur anders aufgezogen.

Ich persönlich würde mich auch mal über ein Spiel freuen, indem weibliche Krieger nicht in Bikini durch die Gegend laufen. Aber das ist in Aion wohl auch nicht anders.*auf die kurzen Röcke schaut* 
*sigh*, sex sells


----------



## Tikume (11. September 2007)

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich bei Aion das Interface derartig verändern lässt wie bei Wow. Wenn dann auch wohl eher nur Skins.

Ich hab nicht gesagt dass es neu sein muss, ich sag nur das was man sieht ist halt Standard und kein Aufreger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadeer (21. September 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass sich bei Aion das Interface derartig verändern lässt wie bei Wow. Wenn dann auch wohl eher nur Skins.
> 
> Ich hab nicht gesagt dass es neu sein muss, ich sag nur das was man sieht ist halt Standard und kein Aufreger
> 
> ...



Aion wird ein Top Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Punkt


----------



## Tikume (22. September 2007)

Ohne es gespielt zu haben kann das niemand sagen.


----------



## Shadeer (22. September 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ohne es gespielt zu haben kann das niemand sagen.



Es wird dennoch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AoC und WAR sind low, genauso wie HDRO


----------



## ei8th (23. September 2007)

Wie schon in den Buffed.de News geschrieben, wurden uebers Wochenende mal wieder neue Videos veröffentlicht. Nachdem letzte Woche ein Blick auf das Rüstungs-Färbesystem geworfen wurde, stehen diesmal die Elementare im Mittelpunkt.

Es wurde zwar schon auf die gamemeca Seite gelinkt, aber die drei Videos, die jeweils ein Elementar (Erde, Feuer, Wasser) in den verschiedenen Größenstufen zeigen, gibt es nochmal in hoher Auflösung und mit schnellerem Download hier: http://www.gamona.de/video/list/default.htm


----------



## Jannar (29. September 2007)

ei8th schrieb:


> Wie schon in den Buffed.de News geschrieben, wurden uebers Wochenende mal wieder neue Videos veröffentlicht. Nachdem letzte Woche ein Blick auf das Rüstungs-Färbesystem geworfen wurde, stehen diesmal die Elementare im Mittelpunkt.
> 
> Es wurde zwar schon auf die gamemeca Seite gelinkt, aber die drei Videos, die jeweils ein Elementar (Erde, Feuer, Wasser) in den verschiedenen Größenstufen zeigen, gibt es nochmal in hoher Auflösung und mit schnellerem Download hier: http://www.gamona.de/video/list/default.htm




wurde bei Archlord nicht das selbe gesagt 
" wah geil kein grinder ... ect ... ect ...ect"
wir wissen alle was dann gekommen ist 

Aoin wär dann das erste asia mmog das kein grinder von wieviel ?
ich will gar ned wissen wieviel asiammogs es gibt die in europe bekannt sind 

schon schwer zu glauben das es bei aion anders sein soll
ich würd behaupten das der aisamarkt allein so gross ist wie der gesamte westliche.



zu Shadeer kann man nur ein lob aussprechen so agrementsgeschwängerte argumente hab ich zuletzt im kindergarten gehört


----------



## ei8th (29. September 2007)

Jannar schrieb:


> Aoin wär dann das erste asia mmog das kein grinder von wieviel ?
> ich will gar ned wissen wieviel asiammogs es gibt die in europe bekannt sind
> 
> schon schwer zu glauben das es bei aion anders sein soll



Weil NCsoft mittlerweile individuell operierende Niederlassungen in Amerika und Europa hat, die vermutlich (und hoffentlich) einen nicht zu kleinen Einfluss auf die Entwicklung des Spieles fuer den westlichen Markt nehmen.

Klar, versprechen kanns keiner und wir werden alle warten muessen bis das Spiel draußen ist, aber ich bin sehr zuversichtlich dass NCsoft sich bewusst ist, was fuer den westlichen Markt ansprechend ist und was nicht und das den koreanischen Entwicklern entsprechend vermitteln kann.

Und ohne wieder eine Grundsatzdiskussion anfangen zu wollen, Grind gibts ueberall. Ich denke mal, der Grind von dem hier gesprochen wird ist der "hau Monster um weils nix anderes zu tun gibt". Und das bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, werden wir in Aion nicht sehen. Wenn doch werd ich weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenns um anderen Grind geht, selbst Lichtgestalten wie WoW haben eine gewisse Portion "Grind" (Faction farmen, Dungeons grinden) etc. Das ist einfach eines der Grundsaetze von MMORPGs, Du kannst nicht undendlich viel Content bereitstellen und bist daher zu Wiederholungen gezwungen.


----------



## MisterX2 (30. September 2007)

Also ich finde das Aion schon viele schöne Ideen und Gegenden hat, das PVP gefällt mr
sehr. Wenn das mit dem Filgen und allem Ordentlich klappt, die Quests gut sind,
und es nicht zu Teuer wird könnte es durchaus potenzieal haben. Man wird es
sehen wenn es eine Open Beta gibt oder wie bei den meisten spielen, wenn sie
rauskommen, eine 2 Wochen Testversion.

Ich werde es  mir mal Anschauen aber das es mich auf Langzeit
Motieviert bezweifel ich ein bischen da es einfach zu wenig
neuerungen gibt.

Liebe Grüße 
MisterX2


----------



## ei8th (11. Oktober 2007)

Der Vollstaendigkeit halber, bevor der Newspost in der Versenkung verschwindet, gibts hier den ersten Teil der AION FAQ und einige neue Screenshots:

http://www.buffed.de/news/3246/aion-fragen...und-screenshots


----------



## Glomandir (17. Oktober 2007)

hmmm... zwar interessant mit den Luftkämpfen, aber sieht mir irgendwie von den männlichen Models zu sehr nach Tekken und co aus... 

Mag keinen asiatischen Style ^^


----------



## Firderis (17. Oktober 2007)

Shadeer schrieb:


> AoC und WAR sind low, genauso wie HDRO


Na, bei der Argumentation hast Du natürlich vollkommen recht. Ich habe gerade völlig mein Interesse an AoC verloren, danke das Du mir die Augen geöffnet hast!

Ist Dir schon einmal in den Sinn gekommen dass Du ein wenig zu sehr "Fanboy" bist für ein Produkt welches noch gar nicht erschienen ist? Und damit schon eigentlich jede Diskussion verlierst, da man Dich deswegen nicht ernst nimmt? Schreib doch ein wenig neutraler und sachlicher, vor allem lass Vergleiche mit anderen MMOs, welche angeblich schlechter sind. Vergleiche ja, aber wie bereits erwähnt auf sachlicher Basis und nicht so endgültig.

Aber was schreibe ich überhaupt, ich müsste wissen das es Zeitverschwendung ist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ei8th (18. Oktober 2007)

So, nach langem hin und her hat sich NCsoft nun endlich dazu erbarmt uns einen Blick auf die zweite spielbare Rasse von Aion zu gewaehren. Die Asmodier!

Hier abgebildet im Kampf gegen die Elyos:

http://www.buffed.de/pic_view.php?uid=3327...;it=bfd_artikel

Und hie rnochmal in hoher Aufloesung:

http://static.ncsoft.net/upload/aion/highl...aion_poster.jpg


----------



## Flauwy (18. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich hab Aion ja auf der Games Convention 2007 in der Entwickler-Präsentation gesehen. Ich bin mit hohen Erwartungen reingegangen - und mit gemischten Gefühlen wieder heraus gekommen. Also die Grafik ist schlichtweg PHÄNOMENAL. Prächtig ist nicht gut genug, um dieses Grafikspaktakel zu beschreiben. Detailverliebtheit ohne Grenzen, in jeder Blume, jedem rumhoppelndem Hasen oder Pilz (ja dort hoppeln neben Hasen auch drollige Pilze herum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Die Stadt, die uns präsentiert wurde, war regelrecht umwerfend. Japanophile Anime-Fans wie ich, kommen hier voll auf ihre Kosten. 

Das Kampf-System sieht etwas durchwachsen aus. Keineswegs schlechter als die Konkurrenz, aber auch keinen  Deut besser. Ich find es einfach nicht toll, wenn ein riesiges Schwert auf den Gegner nieder fährt, durch ihn hindurchsaust und nichts weiter als eine Zahl über dem Kopf auftaucht. Aber das dauert wohl noch, bis klaffende Wunden gerissen werden und solch ein Spiel hätte in Deutschland eh keine Chance. (Darf man da auf Age of Conan hoffen?). Cool wird es, sobald man die Flügel ausspreizt und den Kampf in die Luft verlegt. Spezialattacken, die einen hoch in die Luft katapultieren, oder zurück auf den Boden schmettern, machen das ganze ziemlich abwechslungsreich. 

Auch toll, sind die nahtlos übergehenden Cut-Scenes, die meistens durch Quests ausgelöst werden. Jedoch begreife ich nicht, wie das für aussen stehende aussehen soll, wenn mein Char in eine Cut-Scene wechselt. Verschwinde ich dann? Stehe ich Bewegungslos herum? Sehen alle meine Cut-Scene?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Extrem skeptisch blicke ich dem PvPvE entgegen. Eine dritte NPC-Fraktion die völlig willkürlich auftaucht und absolut random einer der beiden Parteien unter die Arme greift? Wo bitte bleibt da noch Skill, Fairness und Erfolgserlebnis? Genau das habe ich den koreanischen Entwickler Ken Choi gefragt. Seine Antwort dazu war: "Wir glauben es ist ein cooles Spiel-Feature".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ääähm, nein, das ist KEIN cooles Spielfeature und ich sehe niemanden, der sich darüber freut, wenn diese Heinis auftauchen und ein ausgeglichenes PvP-Match kaputt machen. Selbst die Seite, der geholfen wird, muss sich doch da an den Kopf fassen und geradezu schämen, nicht fair gewonnen zu haben. Noch schlimmer die Situation, wo 3 Spieler von 10 Spielern der anderen Fraktion angegriffen werden und die 10 dann noch durch 5 NPCs unterstützt werden. Die einzige sinnvolle Sache wäre, wenn die NPCs die Reihen der sich in der Minderheit befindenden Gruppe auffüllen würde. Aber selbst das fände ich scheiße. Wie oft habe ich in WoW eine PvP-Begegnung gewonnen, wo meine Gruppe in der Unterzahl war. Das gibt doch ein tolles Erfolgserlebnis. Das wäre dadurch zerstört.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dem Gameplay blicke ich auch skeptisch entgegen. Gibt es richtiges Endgame? Der Entwickler lies diese Frage mehr oder weniger im Raum stehen und flüchtete in eine ausweichende Antwort, von wegen Endgame wäre PvP. Also nur ein weiteres Guild Wars? Das fände ich schade, denn so gerne ich PvP betreibe, ich möchte auch zur Abwechslung epische Gegner besiegen und in großen Gruppen organisiert durch Instanzen hüpfen die interessant und fordernd sind. Jedoch glaube ich NICHT, dass Aion ein typischer Asia-Grinder wird (was auch immer das genau sein soll, denn sowas habe ich bisher noch nie selbst gespielt, sondern nur davon gelesen). Im offiziellen Forum richtet sich NCSoft direkt an die Fans und bittet um Mithilfe, eben von diesem Klischee weg zu kommen und dem spielerisch entgegen zu wirken. 

Mein Fazit: Ich bin der einzige bei buffed der sich auf Aion freut und hoffe, dass ich mit dieser Einschätzung nicht falsch liege. Aber ich glaub, dass Aion das Potenzial hat, ein richtig tolles Spiel zu werden und es liegt an uns Fans, NCSoft in der Beta-Phase die richtigen Tipps zu geben, spielschadende Elemente wie PvPvE nochmal zu überdenken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rk-x (18. Oktober 2007)

Flauwy schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich hab Aion ja auf der Games Convention 2007 in der Entwickler-Präsentation gesehen. Ich bin mit hohen Erwartungen reingegangen - und mit gemischten Gefühlen wieder heraus gekommen. Also die Grafik ist schlichtweg PHÄNOMENAL. Prächtig ist nicht gut genug, um dieses Grafikspaktakel zu beschreiben. Detailverliebtheit ohne Grenzen, in jeder Blume, jedem rumhoppelndem Hasen oder Pilz (ja dort hoppeln neben Hasen auch drollige Pilze herum
> 
> ...



Ich habe mich nicht so genau mit Aion auseinander gesetzt wie Du. Jedoch versuche ich jede News aufzuschnappen und mitzuverfolgen. Mein Eindruck ist ähnlich wie deiner. Sollten die Spielbarkeit und die Motivation im Endgame stimmen, wäre es für mich ein Grund von WoW weg zu gehen. Wobei ich ja parallel auch zu WAR rüber schiele. Mir fehlen viele der Features die bei SW:G mit drinnen waren (Häuser, das Crafting System so wie ein PvP System welches mir erlaubt feindliche Stellungen zu erbobern.) und diese hätte ich gern mit der PvE art von WoW vereint. Das wird jedoch Wunschdenken beleiben und so sehe ich gespannt was kommen wird :-) Erstmal werde ich ab 30.10 mit HG:L spaß haben.


----------



## ei8th (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich lgaube insgesamt sind momentan einfach noch zu wenige Infos bekannt um sich ein auch nur annaehernd realistisches Bild vom fertigen Aion machen zu koennen. Und wer bezweifelt dass sich an Aion noch viel aendern wird, den kann ich nur auf den Umstand hinweisen, dass das Spiel urspruenglich ohne Flug oder Flugkampf geplant war, sondern die Fluegel lediglich als Reisemittel auf festen Bahnen dienten (wie in WoW). Nachdem das Spiel auf der E3 und dann der GStar der Oeffentlichkeit praesentiert wurde, war das Feedback zu freiem flug und Flugkampf so ueberwaeltigend, dass die Entwickler dies kurzerhand ins Spiel integriert haben.

Zum Thema PvPvE kann man auch noch nicht viel sagen. erstens ist es auch noch weit von "fertig" entfernt, und zweitens sind alle momentan existierenden beschreibungen und Erklaerungen mehr als vahge. Wenn ich mir allerdings das PvP in Lineage2 ankucke bin ich mir ziemlich sicher dass die Entwickler das so machen,d ass es fair, ansprechend und spassig ist.

Bezueglich dem Endgame Content laesst sich ebenso wenig noch sagen. Blickt man mal auf den WoW Launch zurueck stellt sich da auch die Frage "Endgame"? Das Engame zum WoW Launch war LBRS. Drueber gabs noch nix. Insofern heissts wohl auch da leider warten, warten, warten.
Aber, auch hier, blicke ich hoffnungsvoll auf Lineage 2 mit den epischen Schlachtzuegen und Raids mit wirklich hunderten von Spielern, und das laesst mich fuer Aion hoffen.

Bezueglich des Asia-Styles, ja der is wohl Geschmackssache, aber ich steh drauf, obwohl ich sonst mit Manga und Anime, Flyff oder Mapel Story garnix anfangen kann. Und Aion ist ja mit dem "Hallo ich bin ein asiatisches Spiel" auch relativ zurueckhaltend im Vergleich zu anderen Games. Aber mal sehen wie sich die Low-Poly-WoW-Gemeinde so mit der Grafikpracht anfreunden kann. Die WoW Grafik hat am Anfang auch fuer sehr viel Aufsehens gesorgt und scheint aber dennoch ausreichend viele Freunde gefunden zu haben.

Und so warte ich weiter hoffnungsvoll auf jeden kleinen Schnitzel Information 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veath (25. Oktober 2007)

Informationen aus der Beta

Screenshots




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ei8th (26. Oktober 2007)

Veath schrieb:


> Informationen aus der Beta
> 
> Screenshots
> 
> ...



Yay, wo kommen die denn her?

Jetzt is die Beta schon nur mit 200 Leuten und trotzdem schert sich scheinbar mindestens einer davon nen Dreck um die NDA...


----------



## Miccio (26. Oktober 2007)

na ist doch toll, dass da noch mehr Infos "durchsickern". Ich persönlich bin auch auf das Spiel gespannt, und hoffe, dass im Endgame nicht nur PvP zählt (was die weiter oben beschriebene ausweichende Antwort eines Entwicklers erahnen lässt). Der Style alleine spricht mich (als Anime und Manga-Fan) schon an. Und wenn's rauskommt, werd ich's mir bestimmt auch mal zu Gemühte führen. Aber zu sagen, dass des eine Spiel besser sein soll, als das andere... ist doch schlussendlich Geschmackssache, und über Geschmack lässt sich nun mal bekanntermasen nicht streiten ;-)


----------



## Veath (26. Oktober 2007)

ei8th schrieb:


> Yay, wo kommen die denn her?
> 
> Jetzt is die Beta schon nur mit 200 Leuten und trotzdem schert sich scheinbar mindestens einer davon nen Dreck um die NDA...



NCsoft hat sie freigegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht nur die Guidepix sondern auch die Textguides.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man muss nur kurz suchen.


----------



## ei8th (27. Oktober 2007)

Die Beta ist also in vollem Gange, und hier findet ihr auch schon die ersten Bilder und Videos:

http://www.thisisgame.com/board/list.php?category=733

Ist alles koreanisch, ja, aber klickt Euch einfach durch die Liste. Alle Einträge von diesem Wochenende sind neues Material von Spielern der Beta.


----------



## ei8th (9. November 2007)

In Korea ist jetzt gerade die Gstar gestartet (Quasi das Pendant zur Games Convention) und NCsoft hat zu diesem Anlass nun endlich die ersten Ingame Bilder der Asmodier und Balaur veröffentlicht, auf der Messe die Startgebiete der Asmodier zum Spielen freigegeben, und ausserdem noch einen Trailer der Extraklasse veröffentlicht.

hier könnt Ihr Euch den Trailer (kompleet ingame Grafik, dezent nachbearbeitet) ansehen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdG7CP1tXiU

Eine Reihe Screenshots und Wallpaper der Asmodier findet Ihr auf den diversen Fanseiten, z.B. http://aion.gamona.de , und ich denke dass auch Buffed nicht lange mit denselben Screenshots und Wallpapern auf sich warten lassen wird.

Viel Spaß beim ankucken und schreibt doch mal Eure Meinung dazu. Ich hab mir den Trailer schon mindestens 50x angesehen heute und bin daher leicht voreingenommen, mich würde aber interessieren was objektive Betrachter denken.


----------



## Sagardo (9. November 2007)

Wie ist das denn mit den Flügeln ?
Wann soll man sie bekommen ? sofort ?

Und wie laufen PVP-Kämpfe ab mit Leuten, die keine Flügel haben?
Steht dann der eine in der Luft und bepflastert den armen Kerl der keine Flügel hat und der kann sich dann nichtmal verteidigen?

Was wird gemacht, dass Kämpfe einigermaßen Fair werden?
Wann schaffen sie diese 3. Fraktion ab? 
Was ist der Endcontent des Spieles ?

Ich glaube nicht, dass das Spiel nächstes Jahr erscheinen wird, immerhin scheint ja nichtmal das Konzept schon zu stehen.
Es macht für mich mehr den Eindruck eines Brainstorming.

Zur Grafik kann man nur sagen "Einfach Bombastisch" und "wird bei mir mit mehreren 100 Spielern garantiert nicht in der Pracht laufen".Ich glaube auch nicht, dass überhaupt ein System dieses Spiel bei einer Schlacht mit sagen wir 200 Spielern in der Grafik darstellen kann.

Ich denke NcSoft wird wiedermal ein sehr erfolgreiches Spiel auf den Markt werfen, das diesmal sogar ein ziemlich ausgeglichenen Marketanteil in Europa und Asien bekommen wird.

Allerdings wird es weder in Asien noch in Europa der Super erfolg.
Da dem Spiel IN MEINEN AUGEN für Europa einfach ein Konzept fehlt und in Asien eigentlich eher ein PVE-Spiel im moment besser in ihre eigene Firmenstrategie passen würde.Durch ein neues PVP-Spiel nehmen sie sich eigentlich nur die eigenen Spieler weg, da sie ja schon 3 sehr bekannte PVP-Spiele am Markt haben , aber noch kein richtiges reines PVE-Spiel.


Abschliessend denke ich, dass Aion eine Entwicklungsschnittstelle und Testbaustelle für NcSoft wird in der die nächsten 2 Jahre einfach nur geforscht werden soll, was die Spieler der beiden Regionen (Europa und Asien) überhaupt wollen um dann irgendwann zu einem richtigen Spiel zu wachsen.

Wenn ich mir die Planlosigkeit ansehe und Aussagen wie "Wir glauben es ist ein cooles Spiel-Feature" anhöre, kommt mir der Gedanke, dass sie wirklich rein auf "Zuruf" entwickeln.
Es ist zwar sehr gut, auf die Comunity zu hören, aber ganz ohne Konzept an den Start zu gehen und nur auf Zuruf zu arbeiten, naja...


----------



## ei8th (9. November 2007)

Noch sind nicht alle Informationen ueber Aion bekannt oder vermutlich noch nicht mal festgelegt (gerade mal die Closed Beta mit 400 Leuten gestartet), daher bitte meine Informationen mit der bei MMOs noetigen Vorsicht geniessen, aber ich versuch mal Deine fragen ein wenig zu beantworten.

*Wie ist das denn mit den Flügeln ? Wann soll man sie bekommen ? sofort ?*
Die Fluegel erhaelt man automatisch mit Level 10. Die Spieler sind momentan bereits "Daevas" wenn sie das Spiel beginnen, leiden aber unter "Gedaechtnisverlust" (sieht man auch in den einleitungen in manchen der Beta-Videos), und die ersten 10 Level verbringt man daher damit sein Gedaechtnis zurueckzuerhalten. Am Ende einer Questreihe dann, die man eben mit Level 10 abschliesst, erhaelt man seine Fluegel.

*Und wie laufen PVP-Kämpfe ab mit Leuten, die keine Flügel haben?*
Wor Level 10 wird kein PvP Kampf stattfinden, und danach hat jeder seine Fluegel, insofern erledigt sich die Frage.

*Was wird gemacht, dass Kämpfe einigermaßen Fair werden?*
Meinst Du so im stil von Guild Wars, dass es max-level Equipment gibt, so dass niemand rein Ausruestungstechnsich besser sein kann als der andere? Falls ja, dazu wurde noch nichts offizielles gesagt, aber soweit ich Lineage kenne und auch jedes andere MMORPG (ausser Guild Wars) wird es keine besonderen Schritte geben um Newbies auf dieselbe Stufe zu heben wie die Profis. Wie im echten Leben, wenn Du mehr Zeit in etwas steckst und daran "arbeitest" wirst Du am Ende besser dafuer entlohnt. Wie in der Schule, wenn ich viel lerne, bin ich in der Pruefung besser als jemand der nur alle 5 Tage mal ne Stunde durch sein Buch blaettert.

*Wann schaffen sie diese 3. Fraktion ab? *
Garnicht. Ueber die balaur und ihre genaue Funktionsweise ist noch so gut wie nichts bekannt. Aber viele stuetzen sich auf die Hoffnung dass waehrend der naechsten Gstar Tage mehr Infos darueber bekanntgegeben werden.

*Was ist der Endcontent des Spieles ?*
PvP und Raidcontent der wiederum Vorteile fuer PvP bringen kann (zum Beispiel erspielt man sich im PvE so eine Belagerungswaffe fuers PvP). Wiederum nicht viel dazu gesagt geworden, aber der Hauptcontent des ganzen Spiels und damit auch der Endcontent ist PvP. Allerding snicht im WoW-Arena-Stil sondern eher im DAoC RvR Stil. Man kaempft also um Burgen und Kotrnolle ueber Gebiete etc.

*Ich glaube nicht, dass das Spiel nächstes Jahr erscheinen wird, immerhin scheint ja nichtmal das Konzept schon zu stehen. Es macht für mich mehr den Eindruck eines Brainstorming.*
Wie oben schon angemerkt, in Korea ist vorletztes Wochenende die Closed Beta mit 400 Koreanischen Teilnehmern gestartet. Das Spiel gibt es also durchaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der bisher zur Verfuegung stehende Content fuer die Betatester umfasste die Stufen und Gebiete 1-15 der Elyos.
Der Gesamteindruck der Koreanischen Tester war bisher sehr gut (soweit man den berichtenden Seiten glauben kann ^^) und insgesamt wurde desoefteren die Aussage getroffen "Das ist keine Beta mehr", da der zur Verfuegung stehende Content wohl extrem polished gewesen sein muss.
Ich denke man kann also durchaus realistisch von einem 2008 Release ausgehen (zumindest Korea-Release). Wann und wie lang das Spiel dann in der Uebersetzung verbringt bleibt abzuwarten.

*Zur Grafik kann man nur sagen "Einfach Bombastisch" und "wird bei mir mit mehreren 100 Spielern garantiert nicht in der Pracht laufen".Ich glaube auch nicht, dass überhaupt ein System dieses Spiel bei einer Schlacht mit sagen wir 200 Spielern in der Grafik darstellen kann.*
Auch dazu gibt es leider keine konkreten Infos, und mit der Befuerchtung bist Du nicht allein. Allerdings, um das nochmal hervorzuheben, laeuft das Spiel auf der Crytech1 Engine (Far Cry), insofern hat es auf jeden Fall nicht die grundliegenden Anforderungen eines Bioshock oder Call of Duty 4. Wie die Performance sich dann mit Massenschlachten gibt bleibt in der Tat abzuwarten.



Deine Aussage bezueglich fehlendem Konzept etc. kann ich leider nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Falls Du das noch etwas elaborieren moechtest wuerd ichs mir gern anhoeren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Prinzipiell scheint das Spiel momentan (auch nach Aussage der Beta-Tester) eine gute Mischung aus WoW (zahlreiche Quests, durchdachtes Interface und sehr polished insgesamt), Guild Wars (Realistischere Grafik, Cutscenes welche die Story erzaehlen) und Lineage 2 (Style und PvP Belagerungsschlachten) zu werden.
Wie gesagt, es ist noch nicht sonderlich viel ueber Details un dHigh-Level PvE Content bekannt, aber es wird beiweitem kein reines PvP Spiel, und wenn Du sagst dass Aion kein Konzept hat, dann hat auch WoW oder Warhammer kein Konzept.


----------



## ei8th (9. November 2007)

Sorry, Doppelpost.


----------



## Flederwisch (9. November 2007)

Aion wird rocken! 
Das einzige Spiel, was das überhaupt noch toppen können wird, wird Guild Wars 2 sein (mein persönlicher Hoffnungsträger) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumajäger (9. November 2007)

Das Spiel sieht ja Hammer geil aus werd es sicher mal anspielen aber nicht zum Release sondern erst später nach den ersten Patches!!! Aber der erste Eindruck ist sehr geil!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (10. November 2007)

> Was ist der Endcontent des Spieles ?
> PvP und Raidcontent der wiederum Vorteile fuer PvP bringen kann (zum Beispiel erspielt man sich im PvE so eine Belagerungswaffe fuers PvP). Wiederum nicht viel dazu gesagt geworden, aber der Hauptcontent des ganzen Spiels und damit auch der Endcontent ist PvP. Allerding snicht im WoW-Arena-Stil sondern eher im DAoC RvR Stil. Man kaempft also um Burgen und Kotrnolle ueber Gebiete etc.



Also wird es ähnlich wie Lineage mit WOW PVE ? 

In LineageII muss man ja auch schon Burgen erobern und kann sie dann nach Ankündigung vom Feind abgenommen bekommen.




> Was wird gemacht, dass Kämpfe einigermaßen Fair werden?
> Meinst Du so im stil von Guild Wars, dass es max-level Equipment gibt, so dass niemand rein Ausruestungstechnsich besser sein kann als der andere? Falls ja, dazu wurde noch nichts offizielles gesagt, aber soweit ich Lineage kenne und auch jedes andere MMORPG (ausser Guild Wars) wird es keine besonderen Schritte geben um Newbies auf dieselbe Stufe zu heben wie die Profis. Wie im echten Leben, wenn Du mehr Zeit in etwas steckst und daran "arbeitest" wirst Du am Ende besser dafuer entlohnt. Wie in der Schule, wenn ich viel lerne, bin ich in der Pruefung besser als jemand der nur alle 5 Tage mal ne Stunde durch sein Buch blaettert.



Nein ich meinte eher, ob alles Instanziert wird (Guildwars) oder ob sie einfach alles frei begebar machen und davon ausgehen, dass die Spieler fair genug sind und im Level viel niedrigere in Ruhe lassen.




> Wie ist das denn mit den Flügeln ? Wann soll man sie bekommen ? sofort ?
> Die Fluegel erhaelt man automatisch mit Level 10. Die Spieler sind momentan bereits "Daevas" wenn sie das Spiel beginnen, leiden aber unter "Gedaechtnisverlust" (sieht man auch in den einleitungen in manchen der Beta-Videos), und die ersten 10 Level verbringt man daher damit sein Gedaechtnis zurueckzuerhalten. Am Ende einer Questreihe dann, die man eben mit Level 10 abschliesst, erhaelt man seine Fluegel.
> 
> Und wie laufen PVP-Kämpfe ab mit Leuten, die keine Flügel haben?
> Wor Level 10 wird kein PvP Kampf stattfinden, und danach hat jeder seine Fluegel, insofern erledigt sich die Frage.




Na das hört sich ja schon mal nicht ganz so schlecht an, wie ich dachte.
Ich hatte da ein Video gesehn , wo ein Char mit Flügeln einen Mob auf einer Brücke aus der Luft angegriffen hat und kam halt auf mein Befürchtung....




> Wann schaffen sie diese 3. Fraktion ab?
> Garnicht. Ueber die balaur und ihre genaue Funktionsweise ist noch so gut wie nichts bekannt. Aber viele stuetzen sich auf die Hoffnung dass waehrend der naechsten Gstar Tage mehr Infos darueber bekanntgegeben werden.



Ich hatte ja mal gelesen, dass die Fraktion eigentlich immer auf Seiten des zahlenmäßig schwächeren sein soll. Allerdings hatte ich ja dann hier gelesen, dass sie zufällig einer Fraktion zur Hilfe kommen soll, was ja eigentlich noch weniger Sinn macht.
Ich finde es aber im Allgemeinen etwas albern, egal welche Regelung.
Wenn die beste Verteidigung des Stärkeren darin liegt einfach weniger Spieler zu sein, als die Gegenseite,damit die Hilfe der 3.Fraktion ausbleibt oder aus Verbündeten sogar plötzlich Feinde werden ist etwas ziemlich daneben.
Und was ich auch nicht clever finde an der ganzen Idee, es greift einfach in eine von Spielern geschaffene Balance ein.
Es ist bei einer von Spielern geschaffenen Balance nie wirklich "perfekt" aber es kann ja nicht sein, dass sich der Hersteller das gute alte englische Prinzip des "Balance off Power" für sich beansprucht.
Das hat leider nicht sehr viel mit von Spielern frei bestimmbarer Welt zu tun.

Ich meine es macht wirklich SEHR viel Spaß wie in DAOC Burgen zu erobern und für seine Gilde zu beanspruchen und zu verteidigen.Aber wenn man dann aufeinmal eine Horde von NPC's auf seine Burg zustürmen sieht, würde ich mir schon etwas "benachteiligt" vorkommen. 
Denn auch das Prinzip, dass 10 Man gegen 50 Man schlechte Karten haben ist ebenso richtig wie deine Aussage



> Wie im echten Leben, wenn Du mehr Zeit in etwas steckst und daran "arbeitest" wirst Du am Ende besser dafuer entlohnt. Wie in der Schule, wenn ich viel lerne, bin ich in der Pruefung besser als jemand der nur alle 5 Tage mal ne Stunde durch sein Buch blaettert.



Wobei das auch nur bedingt stimmt, aber das weißt du ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Deine Aussage bezueglich fehlendem Konzept etc. kann ich leider nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Falls Du das noch etwas elaborieren moechtest wuerd ichs mir gern anhoeren



Naja es ist für mich einfach ein recht neuer Umstand, dass ein Spiel vielleicht schon in wenigen Monaten releasen soll, aber noch nichts über das Konzept des Endgames vorhanden ist.Zumindest höre ich das hier so raus.Auch die Sache mit den kämpfen im Flug ist halt auf Zuruf entstanden und aufeinmal das Markenzeichen geworden.Das ist schon etwas "besonders" für mich.



> dann hat auch WoW oder Warhammer kein Konzept.



Naja WOW sollte mal eins Bekommen bzw. hat als Konzept die Spieler dadurch zu binden indem sie immer neue und vorallem bessere Items ins Spiel bringen und diese Items erreicht man in immer neuen Instanzen.
WAR hat als Konzept die Stadteraids, die Instanzen in den Hauptstädten und ein RVR das ähnlich dem von DAOC werden SOLL.Ich denke auch das WAR mit vielen neuen Rassen und Klassen die Spieler bei Laune halten werden.

Bei AION ist MIR bis jetzt bekannt dass man im Fliegen kämpfen kann und dass es PVP geben wird. Das ist mir doch etwas wenig Info für ein Titel, der ziemlich zeitgleich mit WAR oder AoC kommen soll.

mfg Sagardo


----------



## ei8th (11. November 2007)

> Also wird es ähnlich wie Lineage mit WOW PVE ?
> In LineageII muss man ja auch schon Burgen erobern und kann sie dann nach Ankündigung vom Feind abgenommen bekommen.



Ich denke man wird sich an Lineage II orientieren. Allerdings gibts bisher keine Zeitbegrenzung fuer PvP (wies bei L2 war, dass man nur Samstags raiden konnte). Aber ja, Lieneage2 mit WoW PvE glaubihc liegt nicht ganz daneben.



> Nein ich meinte eher, ob alles Instanziert wird (Guildwars) oder ob sie einfach alles frei begebar machen und davon ausgehen, dass die Spieler fair genug sind und im Level viel niedrigere in Ruhe lassen.



Ne, persistente Welt, so wie in WoW auch. PvP findet allerdings erst in den späteren Levels statt und ist (soweit ich bisher weiss) auf bestimmte Gebiete (hauptsächlich die Abyss) beschränkt. Man muss also keine Angst haben als 20er von nem 60er beim Questen becampt zu werden weil dem langweilig ist.



> Na das hört sich ja schon mal nicht ganz so schlecht an, wie ich dachte.
> Ich hatte da ein Video gesehn , wo ein Char mit Flügeln einen Mob auf einer Brücke aus der Luft angegriffen hat und kam halt auf mein Befürchtung....



Ich denke das ist das eine grosse Problem dass sich bei Kampf im Flug immer stellt. Was passiert wenn Flugziel ein Bodengebundenes Ziel angreift. Ich denke dass sich die Entwickler dessen auch bewusst sind und drauf Acht geben werden. Und wie gesagt, ab Level 10 hat jeder seine Fluegel, und davor gibt es ohnehin kein PvP.



> Naja es ist für mich einfach ein recht neuer Umstand, dass ein Spiel vielleicht schon in wenigen Monaten releasen soll, aber noch nichts über das Konzept des Endgames vorhanden ist.Zumindest höre ich das hier so raus.Auch die Sache mit den kämpfen im Flug ist halt auf Zuruf entstanden und aufeinmal das Markenzeichen geworden.Das ist schon etwas "besonders" für mich.



Ah, ich verstehe. Naja, das Konzept ist glaube ich "Wir brauchen ein Nachfolgespiel fuer Lineage2 (das WoW Koreas)". Insofern stell ich mir im großen und ganzen ein sehr poliertes Spiel vor dass mit viel COntent aufwartet (in Form von Quests), Raidcontent hat, und ein PvP System dass sich nicht auf Arenakaaempfe beschraenkt. Zusätzlich siehts noch Hammer aus und hat Flugkämpfe. Das genug Konzept für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Details sind halt noch nicht alle da, aber die haben wir auch bei Conan noch nicht. Bei War schon, aber ich glaube da war das auch das allererste dass fertig geplant wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Bei AION ist MIR bis jetzt bekannt dass man im Fliegen kämpfen kann und dass es PVP geben wird. Das ist mir doch etwas wenig Info für ein Titel, der ziemlich zeitgleich mit WAR oder AoC kommen soll.



Hm, da faellts mir jetzt schwer was dazu zu sagen ^^ Die Info- und Marketingmaschinerie in US und Europa ist allerdings auch noch nicht angelaufen, und selbst in Korea sind, dafür dass dort bereits die ersten Closed Beta Phasen gestartet sind, noch relativ wenig Infos bekannt. Insofern kann ich momentan auch nur träumen und hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier gibts uebrigens, frisch aus Korea, eine Übersicht des PvP Systems.
Google Übersetzt:
http://www.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%...=en&ie=UTF8
oder im original:
http://www.thisisgame.com/board/view.php?i...mp;subcategory=


----------



## Sagardo (11. November 2007)

Danke, dass du dir die zeit genommen hast um meine Fragen zu beantworten.

ich werde AION weiterhin im Auge behalten und ich drücke dir natürlich die Daumen, dass es im Jahr 2008 klappt mit dem Launch.

Dass es ein funktionierendes, ziemlich bugfreies Spiel mit sehr guter Grafikund sehr vielen Quest wird, da besteht für mich eigentlich kein Zweifel.Hoffen wir nur, dass sie das wichtigste (den Inhalt) mal langsam planen und oder bekanntgeben.


----------



## Vakahma (11. November 2007)

Was ich bisher gesehen habe von der grafik und der umgebung ist richtig gut.Wie es mit pvp und pve aussieht weiss ich leider nicht aber es sieht ganz gut aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ei8th (11. November 2007)

Und, tadaa, hier gibts den ganzen koreanischen Kauderwelsch halbwegs verständlich ins Englische übersetzt:
http://forum.gamona.de/showthread.php?t=12351

Ein Überblick über die Funktionsweise der "Abyss".


----------



## Kira-kun (13. November 2007)

Freue mich auch schon tierisch auf den Aion Release.
Für mich der vielversprechenste Titel 2008.

Top Grafik, Lvln wie in WoW, PvP nicht wie in WoW ( yay jubel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) und das Flugsystem ist einfach nur genial.


----------



## Nju (30. November 2007)

Aion könnte eine WoW "killer" werden meiner Meinung nacher allerdings ist abzuwarten wies nach dem release wirklich aussieht aufem papier kann immer alles gut und schön aussehn und nacher in der beta wirds ein desaster (siehe WAR).

Hoffe allerdings das NC sich nicht alt zu viel Zeit lässt und vielleicht schon auf der rpc im april ne Spielbare Demo mitbringt.

Wie gesagt abwarten und  Tee trinken im Moment sind wir ja noch bei der Koreanischen Beta :>


----------



## Next Exitus (30. November 2007)

Ob es ein WoW Killer werden wird bleibt abzuwarten aber ich hoffe das beste weil so allein von Grafik und die Flügel finde ich die Ideen Hammer.

Mal schauen ich hoffe das beste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (30. November 2007)

Nju schrieb:


> Aion könnte eine WoW "killer" werden meiner Meinung nacher allerdings ist abzuwarten wies nach dem release wirklich aussieht aufem papier kann immer alles gut und schön aussehn und nacher in der beta wirds ein desaster (siehe WAR).



Beschreibe mir dochmal das Warhammer Beta desater... ich denke nicht das Aion ein WoW Killer wird aber es wird ein schönes Spiel, mit echt toller grafik.


----------



## ei8th (30. November 2007)

Nju schrieb:


> Hoffe allerdings das NC sich nicht alt zu viel Zeit lässt und vielleicht schon auf der rpc im april ne Spielbare Demo mitbringt.



Das waere uber. Aber ich rechne eher mit Games Convention.


----------



## ei8th (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich komm mir ja schon fast aufdringlich vor wenn ich hier immer meine eigenen Threads bumpe, aber es gab in letzter Zeit einfach zu viele neue Videos zu Aion um das hier nicht zu schreiben.

Zuallererst möchte ich jedem, der sich für Aion interessiert, den YouTube Account von "sunshineaion" ans Herz legen. Der/Die Gute kommt aus Russland und hat Verbindungen zu Leuten die an der Aion Beta teilnehmen. Dort findet ihr viele sehenswerte Videoschnippsel.

Desweiteren wurde gerade das sechste Beta-Wochenende angekündigt (Korea), in dem es nun endlich aufgeht die Asmodier und deren Startgebiete zu testen. Hier gibts das offizielle Ankündigungsvideo dazu:

http://aion.gamona.de/index.php?unid=212

Und hier ist mal eine kleine Liste einiger, in letzter Zeit, aufgetauchten und veröffentlichten Videos.

*Cutscenes*

Cutscene "Bauernhof"
http://search.pandora.tv/frame/inter.htm?t...5%ED%84%B0Q%26A

Cutscene "Papagei unter Beschuss"
http://search.pandora.tv/frame/inter.htm?t...5%ED%84%B0Q%26A

Cutscene "Kochtopf"
http://search.pandora.tv/frame/inter.htm?t...5%ED%84%B0Q%26A

Cutscene "Kampf" (sehr cool)
http://search.pandora.tv/frame/inter.htm?t...5%ED%84%B0Q%26A

Cutscene "Statue" (das Video is auch woanders schonmal aufgetaucht)
http://search.pandora.tv/frame/inter.htm?t...%86%A0%EB%A6%AC

*Diverse*

Rohstoff sammeln
http://search.pandora.tv/frame/inter.htm?t...%86%A0%EB%A6%AC

Berglandschaft
http://search.pandora.tv/frame/inter.htm?t...%86%A0%EB%A6%AC
http://stage6.com/Aion-Online/video/1893155/Aion-Moutain-1

Ein wenig Wald
http://stage6.com/Aion-Online/video/1893115/Aion-Wood-1

Abyss (mit schrecklicher Musik... die Spinnen die Koreaner... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
http://stage6.com/Aion-Online/video/1893086/Aion-Abyss-1

*Rundgang durch Sanctum (Werft einen Blick durch den Glasboden!)*
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJqlQ_Xmkhc

*Environment (Obacht auf die Fische!!!)*
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=raFKFZXBWW0


----------



## ei8th (20. Dezember 2007)

Sorry, das hier muss ich mal eben los werden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*duckrennweg*


----------



## ei8th (13. Januar 2008)

So, nachdem hier eine Zeit lang Ruhe war, will ich den Thread mal wieder mit einigen neuen Infos aufpeppen.

Der Aion Closed Beta Test in Korea ist momentan im Winterschlaf und startet wieder nächstes Wochenende (18-20er Januar). Dieses Wochenende war das Aion-Team auf einer Insel am Südzipfel Koreas um dort das Spiel der interessierten Öffentlichkeit vorzustellen, bevor nächstes Wochenende dann wieder alle bisherigen 3607 eingeladenen Tester auf den Server gelassen werden.
Ab dann finden wieder regelmäßig Testwochenenden statt, über deren Testinhalte momentan allerdings noch nichts öffentlich bekannt ist.

Zur feierlichen Beendigung der ersten Betatest-Phase wurde von NCsoft auch ein kleines Video veröffentlicht, in dem allen Testern gedankt wird. Das Video findet Ihr in hoher Auflösung hier: http://www.stage6.com/Aion-Forum-Zen/video...CBT-Korea---END

Auf gememecca.com hat man indes einen Blick auf die fraktionsspezifischen Klassenfertigkeiten werfen können, welche über die sogenannte "Göttliche Kraft" aktiviert werden (welche sich wiederum durch Kämpfe auflädt). Diese Fertigkeiten unterscheiden sich je nach Rasse und sind der momentan erste Schritt, beide Fraktionen unterschiedlicher zu gestalten. Einen Blick auf die Fertigkeiten könnt Ihr unter anderem hier finden: http://aion.gamona.de/index.php?unid=287 während der Originalpost hier zu finden ist: http://aion.gamemeca.com/special/section/h...d=447&head=

Desweiteren wurde diese Woche ein veröffentlichter Beta-Test Report übersetzt, der einen guten Einblick in den aktuellen Entwicklungsstand bietet, und neben positiven Aspekten auch einige Dinge kritisiert und zur Verbesserung vorschlägt.
Der insgesamte Eindruck des Testers lässt sich als "freudig üebrrascht ob der jetzigen Qualität des Spiels, beeindruckt von der Grafik, skeptisch in Bezug auf Gameplay und enttäuscht von den zu Ähnlichen Fraktionen" zusammenfassen.
Unter dem nochmaligen Hinweis, dass das Spiel weiterhin in der closed Beta ist und noch ein Stück vom Release entfernt ist, verweise ich hier auf die Übersetzung: http://forum.gamona.de/showthread.php?t=13203

Viel mehr großartig interessantes ist sonst nicht weiter passiert. Ich werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten, und sobald die Beta wieder startet, wird es bestimmt auch wieder interessantes Bild- und Ton-Material geben. Wenn Ihr irgendwelche Fragen habt, schiesst los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ei8th (14. März 2008)

Neben einigen Eckdaten zur naechsten Beta-Phase wurde heute ein *Video zur neuen Charaktererstellung* in Aion veroeffentlicht. Ich sag nur UBER.

Hier gibts das Video zum gucken:

http://eu.aiononline.com/en/movies/

Hier sind die Eckdaten zur naechsten Beta-Phase:

    * die 2. Betaphase startet am 08.04.2008
    * die 2. Betaphase endet am 27.04.2008
    * es werden 5000 Tester eingeladen
    * maximales Level in der Beta wird 34 sein
    * die Charaktererstellung wurde komplett überarbeitet
    * es wird mehr Gegenstände, Fertigkeiten usw. geben


----------



## Miuti (14. März 2008)

...und die News dazu sowie zwei neue Screenshots gibt es hier auf dem buffed.de-Portal   ;-)

Ich freue mich schon auf die kommenden neuen Informationen von der neuen Betaphase, da schwappt sicherlich vieles zu uns rüber.   =)


----------



## ei8th (14. März 2008)

Miuti schrieb:


> ...und die News dazu sowie zwei neue Screenshots gibt es hier auf dem buffed.de-Portal   ;-)
> 
> Ich freue mich schon auf die kommenden neuen Informationen von der neuen Betaphase, da schwappt sicherlich vieles zu uns rüber.   =)



Irgendwie hab ich den Newspost total verpasst gehabt... Hab ewig an ner User-News rumgetippert, nur um dann festzustellen dass die News schon 3 Stunden vorher gepostet worden war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hofffe dass wir endlich ein paar mehr Infos zu Dungeons, Instanzen und Raidbossen bekommen. Da war bisher (weil ja low-level) alle nsoch etwas "mau". Haha. Mau.


----------



## ei8th (2. April 2008)

Lange Zeit war es still um Aion, aber die nahende zweite Beta-Phase (Korea) kündigte sich heute mit einigen neuen Screenshots und Videos der runderneuerten Charaktererstellung, sowie vom Crafting und einem gescripteten Rundflug an.

Alle infos findet ihr auf aion.thisisgame.com oder einer der zahlreichen Aion Fanseiten. Die beiden Videos findet ihr auch direkt hier auf youtube:

Asmodier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPCcaV64E9I
Elyos: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_4KpOQkIiM
Crafting:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=OW4bkfpvwQU
Rundflug:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fZub_qdCgxQ

Einer der interessantesten Screencaps hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(HÖRNERRR!!!)


----------



## zificult (2. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-.-'


----------



## zhorin (8. April 2008)

Mit dem Start der Beta spült es wieder jede Menge Infos zu uns nach Europa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Gamona gibts wieder neue vids und Screenshots - ich hoff mal der Termin mit der EU Beta für Juni bleibt bestehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (8. April 2008)

Als ich mir en paar Videos angeschaut habe, kam ich eigentlich mehr oder minder zu dem Schluss, dass Aion auch wieder ein absolut übertriebenes Fantasy Spiel wird. Die Chars springen natürlich 15meter in die Höhe etc. etc.

Naja wers mag, ich finds hässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zhorin (8. April 2008)

Das liegt ganz im Auge des Betrachters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ei8th (8. April 2008)

Na zum Glück hat WoW ja so glaubhafte Rüstungen und is auch insgesamt echt realistisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CBT 2 at heute morgen angefangen, und hier ist ein Video das die neuen Gebiete vorstellt.  Have fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://videos.curse.com/details/1372/


----------



## zhorin (8. April 2008)

Auf der koreanischen Aion HP gibts jetzt auch paar neue Videos zu den Klassen ... hier mal die Links:

*Chanter* http://aion.plaync.co.kr/introduction/class/class4_1#con
*Cleric* http://aion.plaync.co.kr/introduction/class/class4#con

*Sorcerer* http://aion.plaync.co.kr/introduction/class/class3
*Spiritmaster* http://aion.plaync.co.kr/introduction/class/class3_1#con

*Ranger* http://aion.plaync.co.kr/introduction/class/class2
*Assassin* http://aion.plaync.co.kr/introduction/class/class2_1#con

*Gladiator* http://aion.plaync.co.kr/introduction/class/index#con
*Templar* http://aion.plaync.co.kr/introduction/class/class1_1#con


----------



## Nagroth (8. April 2008)

Wie jetzt? Man kann nur 15 Meter hochspringen?
Ich fand bei WOW es ja schon schade das die Rüstungen einfach zu billig aussahen. Immer wenn ich etwas posen wollte hatte ich das Gefühl das alle anderen um mich rum ja fast bessere PVP Rüstungen hatten....
Also wenn man wirklich nur 15 Meter hochspringen kann und mein Schwert nicht mindestens 12 Meter lang ist, will ich das gar nicht erst ausprobieren.

*das Leben aus der Sicht eines Minderbemitteltem ist gar nicht so schlecht - hat richtig Laune gemacht dies zu schreiben*


----------



## Imon (8. April 2008)

Über das hoffentlich vorhandene Wirtschaftssystem in Aion habe ich überhaupt noch nichts gehört.

Was ist denn mit Berufen, Craften, Rezepte/Rohstoffe sammeln, vielleicht ein nettes Diplomatiesystem oder dergleichen, Dinge halt, womit man sich im Spiel beschäftigen kann?

Aion sieht optisch sehr vielversprechend und interessant aus, aber wenn der einzige Inhalt Mobs und Mitspieler verkloppen ist, schau ich mir lieber die Sesamstrasse an (auch wenn ich dafür schon viel zu alt bin). ;-)


----------



## ei8th (8. April 2008)

Crafting in Aion sieht bisher ähnlich aus wie in WoW (vom reinen Gameplay her). Mehr infos dazu gibts z.B. hier: http://aion.onlinewelten.com/articles.php?id=127

Sechs Berufe und Rohstoffe sammeln.

Was bisher lediglich noch nicht raus ist, ist die Frage ob die gecrafteten Items eher wie in WoW sein werden (heiß 99% sinnlos und selbstzweck und die Item-Wirtschaft hängt eigentlich rein von den Drops ab) oder wie in Lineage 2 (wo 99% alle Ausrüstungsgegenstände von Spielern gecraftet sind und die Wirtschaft dementsprechend von den Spielern abhängig ist).


----------



## Imon (8. April 2008)

ei8th schrieb:


> Crafting in Aion sieht bisher ähnlich aus wie in WoW (vom reinen Gameplay her). Mehr infos dazu gibts z.B. hier: http://aion.onlinewelten.com/articles.php?id=127
> 
> Sechs Berufe und Rohstoffe sammeln.
> 
> Was bisher lediglich noch nicht raus ist, ist die Frage ob die gecrafteten Items eher wie in WoW sein werden (heiß 99% sinnlos und selbstzweck und die Item-Wirtschaft hängt eigentlich rein von den Drops ab) oder wie in Lineage 2 (wo 99% alle Ausrüstungsgegenstände von Spielern gecraftet sind und die Wirtschaft dementsprechend von den Spielern abhängig ist).



Vielen lieben Dank, das lässt ja hoffen :-)

Ich bin wirklich schon sehr gespannt auf das Spiel...


----------



## Scred (8. April 2008)

> Gerüchten zufolge soll NCsoft nicht sehr rollenspielfreundlich sein.



und was is mit gw auch von ncsoft 

hoffe auch das aion ein gutes spiel wird und vll ja sogar nach so einem jahr wow vom tron stößen werds auf jeden fall testen


----------



## ei8th (9. April 2008)

Die neuen Klassenvideos sind nun auch als Hi-Res Varianten aufgetaucht. Alle aneinandergeschnitten gibts bei Curse zum download: http://www.curse.com/downloads/details/12104/download/50031/

Zum Download einfach Rechtsklick auf "Choose a mirror automatically" und dann "Speichern unter". Idealerweise mit VLC ankucken. MediaPlayer hat bei mir Probleme gemacht.


----------



## ei8th (11. April 2008)

Für alle Interessierten sind hier mal die "Patchnotes" der zweiten Betaphase von Aion. Gibt einen guten Einblick in die Spielmechanik und zeigt vor allem, dass bei Aion noch während der Beta an Dingen gearbeitet wird, die bei so manchem Spiel (*Hust*@Vanguard) erst Wochen und Monate nach Release angegangen werden. Viel Spaß beim lesen!

Charakter-Erstellung / -Löschung

Ab dieser Version des Closed Beta Tests ist es Spielern nicht mehr erlaubt, beide Rassen zu spielen. Sie müssen sich zwischen Elyos oder Asmodianern entscheiden. Die Spieler dürfen sich anfangs eine Rasse aussuchen, und bei jeder weiteren Charaktererstellung wird diese Rasse automatisch ausgewählt.

   1. Der Hintergrund und das Interface des Login-Bildschirms wurde verändert.
   2. Charaktere vollführen während der Charakterauswahl und -erstellung verschiedene Aktionen.
   3. Die Regeln für die Charaktererstellung wurden geändert.
          * Charakternamen dürfen nicht länger als 10 Buchstaben sein und dürfen keine Zahlen enthalten.
          * Neue Gesichts- und Körpermerkmale wurde für flexiblere Anpassungen hinzugefügt.
   4. Nach einer Charakterlöschung hat man noch 5 Minuten die Möglichkeit, dies rückgängig zu machen, wenn der Charakter unter Level 20 war. War der Charakter Level 20 oder höher, hat man maximal 7 Tage die Möglichkeit.

Charakter

Das Maximallevel wurde für den zweiten Teil des Closed Beta Tests auf Level 34 erhöht.

Änderungen

   1. Die Regenerationsrate der Lebens- und Manapunkte wenn man sitzt wurde erhöht.
   2. Wenn man von einem feindlichen Spieler getötet wurde, erhält man keine Todes- und Wiederbelebungsstrafen.
   3. Wenn mehr als 10 Sekunden seit dem letzten Start vergangen sind, dann ist es möglich, sofort nach der Landung wieder zu starten. Die Flugdauer und die Anzeige für die restliche Flugdauer bleiben unverändert.

Zusatz

   1. Es gibt neue erhältliche Titel, die man aus neu eröffneten Gebieten bekommen kann.
   2. Für einen kurzen Zeitraum nach dem Einloggen oder einer Teleportation, flimmern die Charaktere und sind unbesiegbar.

Neue Welten

Gebiete, die in der ersten Saison unzugänglich waren (Eltnen in Elysea und Morheim in Asmodae), sind jetzt geöffnet. Beide Gebiete können nur von den jeweiligen Rasse mit Mindestlevel 20 betreten werden. Spieler können auch das Risiko auf sich nehmen und durch einen Riss in das gegnerische Rassengebiet vordringen. Um sich in ein neues Gebiet teleportieren zu können, muss man als Elyos die Quest "Fortress Commander's Order" (Der Befehl des Festungskommandanten) oder als Asmodianer "Supporting the Altgard Fortress" (Die Altgardfestung unterstützen) abgeschlossen haben, die man mit Level 10 erhalten kann.

Dies ist ein Gebiet für mittelstufige Charaktere, die Elyosspieler nach der Verteron-Region erkunden können und in dem man viele Spuren aus Atreia's glorreicher Vergangenheit finden kann.

Morheim

Dies ist nach Altgard die nächste Region, die Asmodianer erkunden können. Das Klima und die Umwelt sind im Vergleich zu Eltnen sehr verschieden. Man erreicht es über eine Straße von Altgard aus oder via Teleportation.

Risse

In vielen Gegenden von Eltnen und Morheim haben sich Risse geöffnet, die es den Spielern erlauben, in die Gegenden der anderen Rasse vorzudringen. Diese Passagen werden während der CBT ständig offen sein.

   1. Risse sind über ganz Eltnen und Morheim verteilt.
   2. Vorsicht ist geboten, wenn man durch einen Riss geht, da es einen Charakter an einen zufälligen Ort in der Gegend des Feindes teleportiert.
   3. Spieler können wieder zurückkehren, indem sie einen Riss in der Umgebung des Feindes durchqueren.

Abyss Punkte

Wie ihr sicherlich schon mitbekommen habt, gibt es im Charakterfenster "Abyss Punkte" und die "Ranginformation". Man kann Abyss Punkte dadurch erlangen, dass man eine feindliche Gegend via Riss betritt und dort die feindlichen Charaktere oder NPC Wachen tötet. Es werden später noch weitere Möglichkeiten hinzugefügt, wie man Abyss Punkte erhalten kann.

   1. Die verdienten Abyss Punkte kann man sich im Abyssteil des Charakterfensters ansehen.
   2. Abysspunkte können auch wieder verloren werden, wenn man in einem Kampf von einem Feind getötet wird.
   3. Man erhält mehr Punkte, wenn man einen höherrangigen Feind tötet, ebenso verliert man auch weniger, wenn man von einem getötet wird.
   4. Wenn ihr Mitglied einer Legion seid und Abysspunkte erhaltet, dann erhöhen sich auch die "Legions-Entrichtungs" Punkte.

Legion

Es wurde Änderungen eingeführt, die es leichter machen, das Level einer Legion zu erhöhen. Legionen können bis zu Level 3 erreichen, in dem man Entrichtungs-Punkte sammelt.

   1. Die Kosten, die für eine Erhöhung eines Levels einer Legion benötigt werden, wurden stark reduziert.
   2. Während der zweiten CBT werden die Entrichtungs-Punkte nur erhöht, wenn seine Mitglieder Abyss Punkte bekommen.
   3. Die folgenden Funktionen werden erhältlich, wenn eine Legion Level 3 erreicht:
          * Von den Spielern kreierte Legionsbanner können bei einem "Legion Emblem Officer" registriert werden. (24-bit, 256*256 emblem.bmp oder emblem.tga Datein, müssen im Aion Installations Ordner abgespeichert werden.
          * Legionsmitglieder können sich Legionsschilder vom Legionshändler kaufen. Legionsschilder können nur von Charakteren der Stufe 20 oder höher getragen werden.
   4. Legionsumhänge wurden hinzugefügt. Legionsumhänge können angezeigt werden, sobald man einer Legion beitritt. Der Umhang verdeckt das Legionsbanner.
   5. Eine Option, um den Legionsumhang auszublenden/verstecken ist im Optionsmenü zu finden.
   6. Die Bezeichnungen für die Legionenränge wurde geändert. (Meister, Offizier, Mitglied -> (Brigade)General, Zenturio, Legionär)
   7. Nach einer Legions-Auflösung haben die Spieler noch 5 Minuten Zeit, die Auflösung rückgängig zu machen, ehe sie vollkommen aufgelöst wird.

Gegenstände

Bestimmte Änderungen und Ergänzungen wurden implementiert, um die Vielfältigkeit und die Ausbaufähigkeit von Gegenständen zu verbessern. Bitte beachtet die Änderungen aus Season 1 um Unannehmlichkeiten während des Spielens zu vermeiden.

Manastein

   1. Die Droprate von Manasteinen, Waffen und Rüstungen wurde erhöht.
   2. Es gibt jetzt einen Sockel für einen Manastein an normalen Waffen/Rüstungen. Gegenstände von rarer oder höherer Qualität können sogar mit mehreren Manasteinen gesockelt werden.
   3. Manasteine wurden dahingehend verändert, dass sie jetzt Basisfähigkeiten weniger stark beeinflussen, als die Statuswerte es tun. Eine größere Auswahl an Möglichkeiten wird zukünftig noch hinzugefügt.
   4. Es gibt jetzt eine kleine Chance, dass höherstufige Manasteine mit besseren Modifikationen droppen.
   5. Manastein "Entsockler" NPCs wurden in jeder Stadt und jedem Dorf platziert, die es dem Spieler erlauben, ihre Manastein nach dem Sockeln zu tauschen.

Göttersteine

   1. Es ist jetzt möglich, Göttersteine in Waffen zu sockeln.
   2. Die Göttersteine kann man in geringer Rate in den "Jagdgründen" finden, die Level 30 oder höher entsprechen.
   3. Die Götterstein-Sockelungsabgabe ist bei 100.000 Kinah angesetzt.

Verzauberungen

   1. Die Extraktion von Verzauberungssteinen ergibt Verzauberungssteine mit einem höheren Level als zuvor.
   2. Die Erfolgsrate von Verzauberungen wurde erhöht, genau so wie der Bonus, den man durch eine erfolgreiche Verzauberung erhält.
   3. Ein Fehlversuch resultiert nun darin, dass das Level der Verzauberungsgegenstände um 1 gesenkt wird.
   4. Das maximale Verzauberungslevel wurde von 5 auf 10 erhöht.

Erscheinungsmodifikationen

   1. Wenn der Spieler Level 30 erreicht, kann er in der Stadt seine Items von NPCS vom Aussehen her umgestalten lassen.
   2. Um das Aussehen zu verändern, brauch man einen Gegenständ, der ähnlich aussieht, wie das Item, das man erstellen möchte. Während des Prozesses wird das ähnlich aussehende Item verbraucht.
   3. Alle Gegenstände, außer einzigartigen Gegenständen, sind vom Aussehen her frei modifizierbar.

Seelenbindung

   1. Bestimmte einzigartige Gegenstände können nur nach einer Seelenbindung angelegt werden.
   2. Gegenstände, die seelengebunden sind, können nicht mehr mit anderen Spielern gehandelt werden.
   3. Einzigartige Gegenstände sind extrem schwer zu erhalten, beinhalten dafür aber unglaubliche Macht.

Diverse Änderungen

   1. Die Modifikatoren der Angriffsgeschwindigkeit von Waffen wurde geändert.
   2. Es gibt nun eine neue Qualitätsstufe. "Triumph" ordnet sich zwischen rar und einziggartig ein.
   3. 3. Gegenstände (einschließlich Waffen und Rüstungen), die man in der feindlichen Gegend erhalten hat, können, unabhängig von der Rasse, von jedem benutzt und getragen werden. (Bestimmte Items wie zum Beispiel Designs können unter Umständen nicht benutzt werden.)

Sammeln und Verarbeiten

Es gab einige Änderungen an der Schwierigkeit des Erhöhens von Fertigkeiten und Trainingsmethoden für das Sammeln und Verarbeiten. Besonders was das Verarbeiten angeht, wurde testweise ein neues System implementiert, um zu verhindern, dass Fertigkeiten nur durch das Ausgeben von Geld verbessert werden kann.

Änderungen beim Sammeln und Verarbeiten

   1. Die benötigte Fertigkeit, um Eisenerz zu sammeln, wurde von 20 auf 15 verringert, um eher Quests mit diesem Beruf einführen zu können.
   2. Die benötigten Fertigkeiten von Sammelberufen wurden generell geändert.
   3. Die Rate der Verbesserung für Sammelfertigkeiten wurde ein wenig erhöht.
   4. Es ist nun möglich, während des Verarbeitens ein Kombo auszulösen. Das führt dazu, dass der Charakter ein höherstufiges Item erstellt.
   5. Die Verarbeitungsliste wurde geändert. Die Anforderungen für seltene Materialien und die Chance auf einen Fehlschlag wurden gesenkt.
   6. Die Itemverarbeitungsliste für Materialen wurde vereinfacht. Es sind jetzt nur noch 1-2 Verarbeitungslisten nötig, um die erste Fertigkeit zu erlernen.
   7. Es wurde eine Beschreibung zu den gesammelten Materialien hinzugefügt, die beschreibt, zu welcher Verarbeitungsspezialisierung das Item gehört.

Verarbeitungsnachfrage

   1. Meister der verschiedenen Verarbeitungsberufe geben jetzt Quests für die jeweilige Spezialisierung.
   2. Es gibt jetzt einen "Verarbeitungsnachfrage" Reiter am Questlog, aus der man Informationen zu der Quest lesen kann.
   3. Diese Quests beinhalten, dass Spieler verschiedene Items herstellen sollen, dessen Materialien man entweder von dem jeweiligen Meister erhalten oder in einem Laden kaufen kann.
   4. Während man eine Verarbeitungsnachfrage ausführt, werden die Fertigkeitspunkte erhöht. Außerdem ist auch möglich, verschiedene Materialien oder Designs zu sammeln.
   5. Materialien und Items, die man zur Unterstützung oder als Belohnung während einer Verarbeitungsnachfrage erhält, sind nicht handelbar.

Quests

Mit der Öffnung der neuen Gebiete von Eltnen und Morheim wurden viele neue Quests hinzugefügt. Dies ist ein Guide zu den Änderungen an den Quests, dessen Ablauf für beide Kampagnen identisch und gleich ist, und ab Level 20 angenommen werden kann. Einige Quests in Eltnen und Morheim sind noch nicht komplett aber werden in Gegenden, die später geöffnet werden, noch weitergeführt. Es könnte zum Beispiel passieren, dass man Quests, die man jetzt annimmt, erst in der nächsten CBT weiterspielen oder zu Ende führen kann.

   1. Das Questzeichen wurde geändert, um es leichter identifizieren zu können (eine 3-D Pfeilspitze über dem Kopf des NPCs).
   2. Die Farbe des Questnamen ist ein Indikator, zu welcher Klasse Quest diese gehört. Blauer Text bedeutet, dass es eine Standardquest ist, ein gelber Questtext bedeutet, dass es eine Kampagnenquest ist.
   3. Die Waffen, die man als Belohnung aus einer Quest erhalten konnte, wurden für jede Klasse angepasst. (Einige Waffen wurden neu eingefügt)
   4. Stigma Quests wurden hinzugefügt. Sobald der Charakter eine Stigma Quest erledigt hat, ist es ihm erlaubt, Stigma Steine zu besitzen und zu sockeln.
   5. Infiltrations Quests wurden hinzugefügt. Ziel dieser Quests ist es, in das feindliche Gebiet einzudringen und dort Aufgaben zu erfüllen.
   6. Münzen Quests wurden hinzugefügt:
          * Die Münzen, die man aus Münzen Quests erhalten kann, können bei bestimmten NPCs gegen ein zufälliges Item (Waffe/Rüstung) getauscht werden.
          * Es ist möglich, dass man aus dem Tausch ein hochklassiges Item bekommen kann.
          * Rüstungen und Waffen aus diesem Tausch, die man selber nicht tragen kann, können mit anderen Spielern gehandelt werden.

Stigma

Stigma Quests sind einmalige Quests, die man annehmen kann, sobald man Level 20 erreicht hat. Durch das Benutzen eines Stigma Steines, haben Charaktere die Möglichkeit, ihre Fähigkeiten auf vielfältige Weise zu ändern, oder zusätzliche Fertigkeiten zu erlernen.

   1. Sobald man die Einführungsquest beendet hat, öffnen sich 2 Stigmaplätze und ein weiterer Platz alle 10 Level.
   2. Stigma Steine erlangt man durch Stigma Quests, die man ab Level 20 annehmen kann.
   3. Es gibt verschiedene Stigma Steine für jede Klasse und jede aktive/passive Fähigkeit des Steins kann überprüft werden.
   4. Für die Sockelung eines Stigma Steins verbraucht man einen Stigma Splitter, der man als Belohnung aus Quests ab Stufe 20 bekommen kann.
   5. Um weitere Stigma Splitter zu bekommen, muss man feindliche NPC Wächter töten.
   6. Stigma Steine können auch von Monstern hinterlassen werden.

Fähigkeiten

Hier gab es einige Veränderungen und Zusätze zu den Kettenfähigkeiten und den Talentbäumen aller Klassen, um mehr Spielspaß zu erzeugen.

Kettenfähigkeiten

   1. Hier gibt es nun zwei Typen von Kettenfähigkeiten, die einen werden auf Wunsch ausgelöst, während die anderen eine prozentuale Chance haben, aktiviert zu werden.
   2. Die Kettenfähigkeiten-Talentbäume wurden für alle Klassen enorm vereinfach. Auch einige wichtige Fähigkeiten, die vorher nur als Kettenfähigkeit verfügbar waren, sind nun normale Fähigkeiten geworden.
   3. Die Einstellungen für die Speizial-Kettenfähigkeiten wurden entfernt.

Für alle Klassen

   1. Flug-spezifische Fähigkeiten wurden implementiert. Diese Fähigkeiten sind nur durch Quests erlernbar.
   2. Der dritter Rang von Kräuterbehandlung (Herb Treatment) und MP-Behandlung (MP Treatment) benötigen jetzt den Gegenstand "Middle Grade Odella Powder".

Kriegerklasse

   1. Alle Krieger/ Gladiator und Tepmler-Fähigkeiten wurden signifikant verändert.
   2. Alle Talentbäume und Fähigkeiten, die eine Levelvorraussetzung besaßen wurden stark verändert. Ebenso wurden neue Fähigkeiten hhinzugefügt.

Späherklasse

   1. Ein Gifteffekt wurde der Fähigkeit "Successive Shooting" des Jägers hinzugefügt.
   2. Jäger werden sich nun nicht mehr in Richtung des Monsters bewegen, wenn sie die "Backward Slashing"-Fähigkeit benutzen.
   3. Eine neue Fähigkeit des Jägers erlaubt ihnen mit hoher Angriffsgeschwindigkeit anzugreifen, sollte das Ziel in der Luft bewegungsunfähig werden.
   4. Der Betäubungseffekt von der Fähigkeit "Soul Slash" und den "Dash Attack"-Fähigkeiten der Assasine wurde entfernt.

Priesterklasse

   1. Die Fähigkeit "Kettenheilung" des Kleriker ist nun eine normale Fähigkeit, anstatt eine Kettenfähigkeit zu sein.
   2. Wenn der Kleriker Beschwörung: Heilige Energie benutzt und mit ihr angreift wird die Gesamtgesundheit des Gegners verringert.
   3. Sollte der Kleriker einen anderen Spieler wiederbeleben, so wird die Dauer des "Soul Sickness" deutlich kürzer sein, als wenn der Spieler sich an einen Obelisk wiederbelebt.
   4. Die Kantors erhalten neue Soundeffekte für ihre Mantra-Fähigkeiten.

Magierklasse

   1. Eine neue Fähigkeit der Zauberer kann nun Gegner in der Luft bewegungsunfähig machen.
   2. Eine neue Fluch-Fähigkeit wurde hinzugefügt, die das Ziel kurzzetig kampfunfähig macht.
   3. Die Beschwörer können mithilfe eines speziellen Befehls ihren beschworenen Wesen anweisen, Spezialattacken auszuführen.
   4. Ein Tooltip wurde ihnzugefügt, der Aussage über die Geisterkapazitäten des Beschwörer gibt.
   5. Es ist nun möglich, dass die Beschwörer die Fähigkeiten ihrer Geister auf Shortcut-Keys legen. Dies ist unter der Tastaturbelegung möglich.
   6. Beschwörer können ihre Geister in einen manuellen oder automatischen Modus versetzen.
          * Autotmatische Modus: Elementarattacken werden nun automatisch verwendet, sollte der Beschwörer Ziel eines Angriffes sein.
          * Manueller Modus: Der Geist wird selbst dann keine Fähigkeiten verwenden, wenn der Beschwörer Ziel eines Angriffes wird.

Interface

Hier gab es viele Änderungen.

   1. Eine Hilfe für neue Spieler und eine allgemeine Hilfe der Chatbefehle wurde hinzugefügt. Die Hilfe für neue Spieler wird dann in einer Sequenz beim Start des Spieles erscheinen. Die Sequence kann in den Umgebungseinstellungen neu gestartet werden.
   2. Ein neues Umgebungseinstellungen wurde hinzugefügt.
          * Eine Zeigen/ Verbergen-Einstellung für den Helm und Umhang wurden hinzugefügt.
          * Eine automatische Ablehnung von Handelsgeschäften, Gruppeneinladungen, Legioneneinladungen, Freundes-Registration oder Duellaufforderungen wurden hinzugefügt.
          * Es sind nun mehrere Stile der Interface-Grafik verfügbar. Aion Stil und der alternative Stil.
          * Der Kompass kann nun auf den Norden fixiert werden.
          * Click-to-move kann nun aus oder angeschalten werden.
          * Die Nummer an Kameraeinstellungen bezüglich der Entfernung wurden erhöht, ebenso die maximale Kameradistanz zum Spieler.
   3. Die Standardtasten für Rechts/ Linkschritt und Rechts/Linksrotation wurden vertauscht. Die Tasten könnenn unter der Tastaturbelegung beliebig umgelegt werden.
   4. Die Informationen aus der Karte "Taste M" und der transparenten Karte "Taste N" sind nun vereinfacht worden.
   5. Die Icon-Bilder für die Klassenfähigkeiten, Sammel- und Herstellungsberufen und Emotionen wurden verändert.
   6. Die Anzeige von Arten der Statusboni der Kampf und Basisstatusboni des Charakterfensters wurden verändert. Nun werden Boni, die durch Rüstungen, Waffen, temporäre Stärkungszauber und ähnlichen gewonnen werden korrekt dargestellt.
   7. Die Zielmarkierung für Charaktere, Monster und NPCs wurde verändert.
   8. Wenn man eine Gegend betritt, wo Fliegen möglich ist, wird nun die Flugfähigkeit nicht mehr grau unterlegt sein.
   9. Ein "Force System" wurde dem Spiel hinzugefügt. Die "Force" kann durch Einladungen anderer Spieler und Gruppen untereinander erzeugt werden.
  10. Die maximale Anzahl an Slots für die Bank wurden von 4 auf 5 angehoben, auch die Kosten der einzelnen Slots wurden verändert.
  11. Die maximale Anzahl an Slots für das Inventar wurden von 4 auf 5 angehoben, auch die Kosten der einzelnen Slots wurden verändert.
  12. Der Maximieren-Befehl wurde für den Fenster-Modus hinzugefügt.
  13. Mit der erhöhten Anzahl an Tasten wurde die Anzahl an Chatkanälen von 5 auf 12 angehoben.
  14. Das Fenster für Untersuchungen wurde verändert. Wenn du nun Ziel einer Untersuchung wirst, kannst du dies einen Icon am unteren Rand des Displays entnehmen.

NPC/Monster

Es wurden viele neue Gegner in die Gebiet eingefügt.

   1. Starke herumstreunende Monster wurden der Region Nahe der Verteron Citadel und Altgard Fortress hinzugefügt. Erfahrerene Krieger dürften so eine neue Herausforderung haben.
   2. Die Zeit, die ein benannter Gegner braucht um erneut zu spawnen wurde deutlich reduziert. Gleichzeitig wurden aber auch die Dropraten von Questgegenständen aus den Gegnern reduziert.
   3. Die Stimmen vieler NPCs wurden ersetzt.
   4. Um in Einklang mit der Spielwelt zu bleiben wurden viele NPCs neu eingekleidet.
   5. Die Namen der Kurz- und Langstreckenteleporter wurde verändert.
          * Langstreckenteleporter -> Raumteleporter
          * Kurzstreckenteleporter -> Flugeleporter

Arena

Die Arenen in Sanctum and Pandemonium sind nun für Jedermann geöffnet.

   1. Es gibt nun keine Erfahrungspunkte- oder Wiederbelebungsstrafen, sollte man in einer Arena sterben.
   2. Sollte ein Charakter in der Arena sterben wird er an einen Wiederbelebungspunkt geschickt.
   3. Mitglieder der selben Gruppe oder "Force" können sich nicht gegenseitig angreifen.
   4. Es wird nun möglich sein, in der Arena zu fliegen, jedoch wird das Verlassen der Arena den Flugmodus beenden.
   5. Man kann innerhalb der Arena keine Duelle fordern.
   6. Es ist nun zulässig, mit beschworenen Geistern die Arena zu betreten.
   7. Das Verlassen der Arena wird abnormale Effekte wie Blutungen nicht entfernen, weshalb man außerhalb der Arena sterben kann, was zu Erfahrungspunkte- oder Wiederbelebungsstrafen führen kann.

@Edit: Wuhu! Aion hats in den Community Report geschafft! Olé!


----------

